# [H] Frostwolf - Protex rekrutiert für T12 (1/7 hc) sowie RBG



## Saeroban (26. Juli 2011)

Hallo liebe Community KollegInnen!

Wir, die Gilde Protex, suchen aktuell noch Verstärkung für unsere T12 Raids sowie RBGs. Allein daran erkennt ihr bereits unsere Vielschichtigkeit und Ziele. Als Progressorientierte Gilde steht natürlich der Erfolg in den PvE Instanzen an oberster Stelle. Da wir jedoch auch viele PvP Liebhaber in der Gilde haben, haben wir seit geraumer Zeit einen gleichwertigen RBG Stamm, der unser Angebot an Aktivitäten innerhalb der Gilde erweitern soll und zu unserer Freude bislang sehr gut angenommen wird.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Wir sind natürlich laufend auf der Suche nach neuen Spielern. Voraussetzung ist dafür ein ausgeprägtes Klassenverständnis und überragender Skill (ausführliche Voraussetzungen findet ihr auf unserer Website). Für unsere PvE-Raids suchen wir aktuell noch folgende Klassen:


Heal Schami mit Ele Spec
Pala Tank mit Retri Spec
Für unsere RBG Stammgruppe suchen wir zusätzlich aktuell noch folgende Klassen:


Flaggenträger (Warri/Pala/DK) mit Sec. Spec DD
Heal Schami mit Ele Spec
Todesritter

Wenn ihr Interesse habt könnt ihr uns gerne im Spiel direkt anschreiben. Unsere Ansprechpersonen sind:
*PvE:* Aximetro, Raweey, Ischariot, Hayo und Regtar
*PvP:* Aximetro, Hayo und Regtar

Zusätzlich findet ihr noch zahlreiche weitere Informationen (insb. unsere Voraussetzungen) auf unserer Homepage bzw. dessen Forum unter:
www.protex-gilde.com


----------



## Saeroban (2. August 2011)

Push It Baby, push it


----------



## Saeroban (9. August 2011)

Und hoch damit.

Wir sind nach wie vor auf der Suche nach ausgezeichneten Spielern. Mit zwei Raidtagen, aus denen wir dafür alles herausholen, was möglich ist, bieten wir ausreichend Platz für Reallife


----------



## Saeroban (16. August 2011)

Just updated!


----------



## Saeroban (25. August 2011)

Push


----------



## Saeroban (1. September 2011)

Update: Klassensuche geändert und aktueller Progress: 1/7 hc


----------

